# prospective marriage visa application



## iamrubi827 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello there.

I wish that someone could enlighten me on how me and my fiance could PROOF this note for our relationship: "Evidence that you and your prospective spouse genuinely intend to live in a married relationship."

We are planning to lodge our PMV application this August 2014 (for his third trip here in the Phils) we've been engaged last Nov. 2013. Since we already have our "evidence" such as emails, (fb, viber and skype messages) photos being together, "love support" evidence... can anybody who has a good heart help us here about the processing? What are the possible requirements could the case office would ask from us? and is there a possibility for us not to wait for 12 months, and the PMV be granted as early as 5 months, coz we planning to get married on 14th of February 2015.

Thanks so much asn God bless everyone!


----------



## eserethj14 (Feb 12, 2013)

iamrubi827 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I wish that someone could enlighten me on how me and my fiance could PROOF this note for our relationship: "Evidence that you and your prospective spouse genuinely intend to live in a married relationship."
> 
> ...


Hello! Are you applying for PMV 300? Here are all the requirements you need:
* history of relationship of you & your fiancé 
* birth certificate of you & your fiancé 
* CENOMAR 
* if married before, divorce decree or annulment papers or marriage certificate with null & void
* passport copy of you & fiancé
* statutory documents from friends & family
* evidence of genuine relationship such as photos, letters, Skype, FB, viber, text/SMS, emails, flight tickets, receipts from hotels, movies, restaurants, anything you could think of that you did together and has proof
* NOIM (notice of intended marriage) 
* sponsor - certificate of employment, pay slips, tax returns,

I think if you all have this as soon as possible you don't have to wait for August 2014 to lodge you PMV. As of now the processing time is 6-9 months, this is indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer
or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of
factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each. If you want you can join us in Spousal/Defacto & PMV Visas from Philippines thread. Goodluck on your visa!


----------



## iamrubi827 (Feb 3, 2014)

eserethj14 said:


> Hello! Are you applying for PMV 300? Here are all the requirements you need:
> * history of relationship of you & your fiancé
> * birth certificate of you & your fiancé
> * CENOMAR
> ...


Thank you for the quick response!
Yes, we'll be applying for a PMV 300.

He already has his divorced paper, no worries on that part... he used to be married here in the Phils on Filipina also so, UNLUCKY ME, he cannot marry me here in the Phils coz their marriage is not ANNULED here yet. 

Well, he's coming to visit me again on April and unfortunately he planned to lodge the application in August coz he found out that the PMV visa application rate is now at Php 152,000.00!  so with the airfares, accommodations and the rest of the holiday expenses, we really gotta do some more financial planning to get through it.

thanks for the help... much appreciated.


----------



## eserethj14 (Feb 12, 2013)

iamrubi827 said:


> Thank you for the quick response!
> Yes, we'll be applying for a PMV 300.
> 
> He already has his divorced paper, no worries on that part... he used to be married here in the Phils on Filipina also so, UNLUCKY ME, he cannot marry me here in the Phils coz their marriage is not ANNULED here yet.
> ...


----------



## iamrubi827 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh no, not yet!

Is there there a ground for not allowing to apply for it? 
by the way, we're applying for PMV and we'll be marrying in Australia. that's the reason why we doing it there, coz he is NOT ALLOWED to marry here, but we can do it instead in Australia.

this is the evidence need as stated on the Partner Visa booklet:

"evidence that there is no impediment to you marrying your fiancé(e) (for example and as appropriate, 
if either you and/or your fiancé(e) have been previously married or a previous spouse has died, a 
certified copy of the divorce decree absolute or the death certificate of the deceased spouse)"

so we both understood that the "divorce decree absolute" is enough for our application?


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, they look at how genuine the relationship is. If there is a large age age. Its not going to look genuine, as most large age gap women leave their spouse once in australia.


----------



## iamrubi827 (Feb 3, 2014)

davejochow said:


> Hi, they look at how genuine the relationship is. If there is a large age age. Its not going to look genuine, as most large age gap women leave their spouse once in australia.


Really? How large is that age gap would they be consider that as a QUESTIONABLE one??? My fiance is 19 year older than me, he's 52 divorcee and i am 33 year old single and never been married! we're 9 months engaged to be married and we'll be applying for a PMV.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

iamrubi827 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I wish that someone could enlighten me on how me and my fiance could PROOF this note for our relationship: "Evidence that you and your prospective spouse genuinely intend to live in a married relationship."
> 
> ...


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi 
I had an age gap of 10 years and they questioned it. You can understand but. 29 year old women in Australia rarely marry someone that much older. Only seems to occur in the Philippines. And as your husbands last marriage, she probably got a visa and ran away with someone younger.


----------



## jhosie (Feb 15, 2014)

eserethj14 said:


> Hello! Are you applying for PMV 300? Here are all the requirements you need:
> * history of relationship of you & your fiancé
> * birth certificate of you & your fiancé
> * CENOMAR
> ...


hi esereth can i join u in your thread coz we also planning thsi end yr to.pass our.pmv visa


----------



## jhosie (Feb 15, 2014)

jhosie said:


> hi esereth can i join u in your thread coz we also planning thsi end yr to.pass our.pmv visa[/QUOTE how can go inside the sitr


----------



## jhosie (Feb 15, 2014)

iamrubi827 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I wish that someone could enlighten me on how me and my fiance could PROOF this note for our relationship: "Evidence that you and your prospective spouse genuinely intend to live in a married relationship."
> 
> ...


hi rubi are u filipina right..how can u download the viber....to show your conversation coz me n my fiance using viber everyday thnks


----------



## jhosie (Feb 15, 2014)

jhosie said:


> hi rubi are u filipina right..how can u download the viber....to show your conversation coz me n my fiance using viber everyday thnks


rubi most of the pmv are granted for 9months your lucky if u get less 9months....jusy gathered a the evidence that u hve n the.most impt is form 40spfor u n 47sp for your sponsored..u donwload n fill it up and uhve to pay the visa and must attached on the doc if u want just call via centre in magallanes coz i call them a month ago i must pass it on them and they are the one send to australian embassy in the phil


----------



## eserethj14 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Josie you can join the thread Spousal/Defacto & PMV Visas from Philippines. You can find answers to your questions that bothers you and also to prepare for your visa. Goodluck to you and just a piece of advice, provide everything that the immigration asked for and the more complete your documents, the more faster they will give your visa grant. My experience was my NBI got expired so they asked a copy again and i forgot to give the annulment papers. So i have few additional documents needed and that slowed down the processing of my visa (my mistakes). Until now im still waiting for my visa grant...9 months in a few days. Hopefully after holy week they have good news for me. God Bless you. Dont hesitate to send me a private message if you have any questions ok.


----------



## jhosie (Feb 15, 2014)

eserethj14 said:


> Hi Josie you can join the thread Spousal/Defacto & PMV Visas from Philippines. You can find answers to your questions that bothers you and also to prepare for your visa. Goodluck to you and just a piece of advice, provide everything that the immigration asked for and the more complete your documents, the more faster they will give your visa grant. My experience was my NBI got expired so they asked a copy again and i forgot to give the annulment papers. So i have few additional documents needed and that slowed down the processing of my visa (my mistakes). Until now im still waiting for my visa grant...9 months in a few days. Hopefully after holy week they have good news for me. God Bless you. Dont hesitate to send me a private message if you have any questions ok.


thnks...im in the thread are u a filipino


----------



## jhosie (Feb 15, 2014)

jhosie said:


> thnks...im in the thread are u a filipino


how can i give u a private message heeheh


----------



## Pjd (Apr 3, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone can help me. I've been told by Australia House in London that copies of documents no longer need certifying if they are colour copies but am unable to find any mention of this on the immi website ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Pjd said:


> Just wondering if anyone can help me. I've been told by Australia House in London that copies of documents no longer need certifying if they are colour copies but am unable to find any mention of this on the immi website ?


I don't believe DIBP has updated their website, but several migration agents have said that colour scans are accepted by DIBP without being certified. If the copies are in black and white they still need to be certified.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - colour SCANS if you're applying online.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes - colour SCANS if you're applying online.


Hi. Is it ok to submit our noim form (sign and witness both me and my fiancee) without celebrant detail yet..or we must first lodge them and have a celebrant sign and wait for the email before we will forward to our CO


----------



## benny ilch (Apr 8, 2014)

eserethj14 said:


> iamrubi827 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the quick response!
> ...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

soontowed said:


> Hi. Is it ok to submit our noim form (sign and witness both me and my fiancee) without celebrant detail yet..or we must first lodge them and have a celebrant sign and wait for the email before we will forward to our CO


The NOIM has to be lodged with the celebrant .... it is not a valid NOIM if it has not been lodged with a celebrant therefore you need the celebrant details too.

The NOIM is lodged with the celebrant who will marry you so if not given to them they can't marry you until they get it 30 days prior and if you change celebrants you need to give the new celebrant a new NOIM.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> The NOIM has to be lodged with the celebrant .... it is not a valid NOIM if it has not been lodged with a celebrant therefore you need the celebrant details too.
> 
> The NOIM is lodged with the celebrant who will marry you so if not given to them they can't marry you until they get it 30 days prior and if you change celebrants you need to give the new celebrant a new NOIM.


Thanks a lot mish


----------



## iamrubi827 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just want to know if the immig will accept uploaded PRINT SCREEN FACEBOOK PHOTOS as evidence for our application or would they require more the ACTUAL PHOTOS (printed iphone pics)? coz I'm thinking facebook photos would be better coz there's dates and captions on it and also comments from our friends? 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Pjd (Apr 3, 2014)

We uploaded all screen shots, I stored them
In a PowerPoint document before printing off and sending. Found it easy to manage them and add comments if required


----------



## iamrubi827 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Pjd! 😊


----------

